
Artist virtually vandalises Jeff Koons’ Snapchat artwork - yesbabyyes
https://www.itsnicethat.com/news/sebastian-errazuriz-vandalises-jeff-koons-snapchat-ar-balloon-dog-art-051017
======
yesbabyyes
_On Tuesday 3 October, Snapchat launched a collaboration with Jeff Koons which
saw digital 3D versions of the artist’s best-known sculptures appear in
international tourist hotspots via augmented reality. A day later, New York-
based artist Sebastian Errazuriz and his art /technology studio Cross Lab,
“vandalised” the Balloon Dog in Central Park in “a symbolic stance against
imminent AR corporate invasion”.

...

Apparently Snapchat didn’t respond to Sebastian’s team when they submitted the
vandalised Balloon Dog, unsurprisingly, but instead Cross Lab created an
independent, free app called ARNYC allowing people to see the alternative
artworks._

Impressive to say the least, to be able to come up with the concept, create
the art and get it out there this quick. Also an interesting piece of art.

I would love to hear any reports from New Yorkers taking a look!

